# South Bend 16 Star Clutch



## Randy803 (Feb 12, 2015)

I finally got my new to me lathe moved in the shop and wired to a rotary phase converter. Powered up the old machine for the first time and she runs smooth. At first the star clutch would not engage at all when tightened. This lathe has not been used in a decade so maybe a little stuck? I played with the clutch for a bit and it started working. The more I mess with it the better it seems to get but I am concerned that maybe the clutch is worn out? Is this an item that is common to wear out on the lathe? If so where in the heck would a source a new clutch pack for it? Thanks for any advise guys I really appreciate it.


South Bend 16 with a 10 foot bed. Serial 157260


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 12, 2015)

It's likely just gummed up from sitting. Happened enough that South Bend put out a procedure to remedy a sticky clutch.


----------



## Randy803 (Feb 12, 2015)

OldMachinist said:


> It's likely just gummed up from sitting. Happened enough that South Bend put out a procedure to remedy a sticky clutch.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 12, 2015)

Let me know if you need to know anything else about your lathe. I've had my 16" South Bend for many years and have cleaned or repaired almost every component of it over the years.


----------



## Randy803 (Feb 12, 2015)

Well I do have a few questions. The belt must have stretched over time and the previous owner used tape to make the drums bigger and I am getting that all cleaned off now UG! The belt broke tonight an I am wondering where to get another and what size? It is a 4 drum machine 16" swing with a 10 foot bed. Any idea on where to get a new belt and the size? The cross slide also seems to have a spot in it that feels like a bad thread as you rotate the handle. Is it real hard to take apart? The compound rest is dang near frozen from crud and I am going to have to figure how to take it apart also. That is everything I have found wrong with the machine so far Oh I drained the saddle like you suggested and it looked like black mud... I will flush with Kerosene. Here is a picture taken tonight.... It is hell getting the tape off the drum.




I am also working on a mill I just moved in. Here is a pic of my neighbor working to clean it up (he is getting paid). The quill seems to be frozen and I cannot get it to move up or down. Needs lots of de-gunking


----------



## rafe (Feb 12, 2015)

The cross-slide is not hard to work on, I had to replace the screw & bronze nut on my 14 1/2" SB I picked up a rebuild manual on E-bay and it is worth the cost, new felts too....I have been running mine a couple years now and  I Oil the **** out of it and use it. There is a lot of information on belts here . Mine has a glued up serpintine belt and it works great ...it was an old belt when I got it....if it breaks that is how I'll do it again ....from Auto zone.....good luck with it and let the chips fly


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 12, 2015)

If you want to stay with using a leather belt then this is the guy to contact
http://www.leatherdrivebelts.com/2.html
I have a new belt and I'll try to remember to measure it tomorrow when I get out to the shop. The belt drive mechanism is adjustable.

I've heard good things about the rebuild book that you can get on Ebay.

There's a lock screw on the side of the compound that will lock it down pretty tight also check that the gib hasn't been adjusted in too tight.


----------



## Randy803 (Feb 13, 2015)

I found a new CROSSFEED SCREW on Ebay for the lathe and grabbed it today. Pricey but I know I need it.


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 13, 2015)

When the new screw and nut arrives make a drawing of it and if you ever need another set you can make it your self. When I have taken an assembly apart on my lathe I make drawings of any parts I think I may need in the future.


----------



## Randy803 (Feb 13, 2015)

OldMachinist said:


> When the new screw and nut arrives make a drawing of it and if you ever need another set you can make it your self. When I have taken an assembly apart on my lathe I make drawings of any parts I think I may need in the future.



Thanks Don that is a great idea. I ordered the repair manual from Ebay it also comes with new felts and such they call a rebuild kit. I have never worked with a lathe of this era. I had a 12x36 gear head lathe from China prior to this that served my needs for years. I am excited to have a piece of steel like this in my shop and look forward to getting it in tip top shape. I ordered the new drive belt today and it should be here next week, 68 1/4 x 2inch

Don I never could figure out what HP the lathe is so I went with a 5hp rotary phase converter. The previous owner was running it on a 2hp but the only thing he ever used this lathe for was to spin gun barrels for polishing, he never even chucked a tool in it. You think the 5hp is sufficient? It seems to run well but I have yet to turn anything on it, which is killing me


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 13, 2015)

5hp should be plenty big enough, the original motors supplied on the 16" were 3 or 3-1/2hp. You should be able to see the motor tag by taking the vented end cover off the under drive base then use a flashlight and mirror.

You should download the South Bend bulletin "How to Keep your Lathe in Trim" from here for instructions on adjusting the belt system.
http://www.wswells.com/data/maintenance_index.htm

There's lots of other downloadable info on that site also.


----------



## Randy803 (Feb 13, 2015)

Don can I ask you one more question sir? What is the Spindle taper? I want to be able to run live centers in the MT3 tail stock and the Spindle with a faceplate. I do not however know the taper... Thanks!


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 13, 2015)

To mount a center in the headstock spindle you need a South Bend sleeve with 1.629" taper per foot. The Heavy 10, 13, 14-1/2 and the 16 all used the same taper.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/South-Bend-...388?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46346d4e2c


----------



## Vladymere (Feb 13, 2015)

Randy803,

South bend used a proprietary taper in there headstock spindles.  You will need a spindle adapter to use a morse taper center.  Here is one source for a taper adapter.  http://www.millermachineandfabrication.com/9.htm

Vlad


----------

